

Medieval Selfies - benbreen
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/09/19/medieval-selfies/

======
llimllib
From a certain angle, My Name is Red by Orhan Pamuk can be thought of as a
book about midieval selfies.

[1]:
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0375706852](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0375706852)

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Excellent read. I also recommend his memoir of Istanbul.

